# LOOKIE WHO came back



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This little Guy took near a month to come back around the yard He didn't get close to the chicken coop cause the coni was waiting for him--and the mouse for bait did the trick----Mr Ermine { weasel } is going to need a good washing cause he's been peeing on him self LOL------ take a look--sb*


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff, peed on himself real good......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... It's a rare yellow belly uper ermine. Nice catch! He probably would match your mustache after a dozen budweisers...????


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good catch swampbuck , better than my recent attempt at catching a chicken killer . Had a neighbour that lost hens to a raccoon so being the great guy that I am I went and set the box trap for him to catch the bandit !! Whats in the trap in the morning ? A nice fat tuxedo wearer .. lol .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch Skip. What are you gonna do with him ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good going, SB!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, it's a small one but they'll take on anything. Make a nice mount.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice catch Skip--- you got a skin'in job now.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the catch Skip !!! I agree, it would make a nice mount.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job bud your on a roll now mage coyote last week and a pee stained weasel this week I hope you can get that fur washed up and save it after the long wait you went through to get him


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats

do you have a limited season/qouta on them?

here in Mn they are an unprotected species,just like yotes

open season year round,no limit


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats SB........


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> congrats
> 
> do you have a limited season/qouta on them?
> 
> ...


I love that about MN. Open season, no license required. I need to find some land near my inlaws place near Frazee and try my luck. I have also heard it's tough hunting in MN though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow you made me feel young again. I have not seen one of those since I was 20. About the time ear corn cribs went away. Nice catch and thankyou very much for sharing. Would you mind if I copied your photo of the one laying by itself for my archives?

Larry


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fine with me Larry---------Sneaky unprotected here too and no limit--------Thank all for the Grats---------sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## crzy_cntryby (Feb 13, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice catch. Now you got EP on the fingers..............................................(ermine pee) lol


----------

